# New insulation piece



## Nmbr1Ballr (Feb 3, 2009)

Nmbr1Ballr said:


> Next on the list is my UA base layer, UA hood, and deciding if I want a helmet this season or wait till next


Just ordered these, total is up to $600 now. Shit is crazy


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

the smartwool sweater is not going to disappoint. i was going to wait until xmas, but found an awesome full zip smartwool for 35 bucks on sale at marshall's. original price was 165...couldn't pass that up. already have the ua cold gear mock turtle, north face base layer pants and ua hood.


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

You haven't bought your board/bindings yet?


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

dude who says to themselves "I'm debating on waiting another year before I get a helmet?" I mean, are you planning to have your first concussion early this season, then when you're back to full health next season you decide "maybe I don't want another concussion?"
I'm confused by the hesitation to buy a helmet.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

RallyBowls said:


> dude who says to themselves "I'm debating on waiting another year before I get a helmet?" I mean, are you planning to have your first concussion early this season, then when you're back to full health next season you decide "maybe I don't want another concussion?"
> I'm confused by the hesitation to buy a helmet.


I've been riding for 15 years, skiing for 5 years prior to that. I've never come close to having a concussion or hitting my head and I go big in the park.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

bakesale said:


> I've been riding for 15 years, skiing for 5 years prior to that. I've never come close to having a concussion or hitting my head and I go big in the park.


well good for you, here's a brownie point. I'm not telling anyone to go buy a helmet, I just don't see how someone thinks "well, I don't really need it this year, but next season I will"


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

RallyBowls said:


> well good for you, here's a brownie point. I'm not telling anyone to go buy a helmet, I just don't see how someone thinks "well, I don't really need it this year, but next season I will"


And what I'm saying is that they're not necessary, head trauma is one of the rarest snowboarding injuries. wrist breaks are the most common. If you wanna wear one then thats good for you, smart choice. If you don't wanna wear one, then thats your choice and someone should respect that choice and not give someone a hard time about it, maybe he has a financial reason as to why he wants to wait, maybe he's just not sure he actually needs it.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

It doesn't matter how common they are. That's like saying, "I've never been in a car accident so seatbelts aren't necessary." What matters is that when a head injury occurs, it isn't always something you heal from in a couple months. You could die from something like that.

Maybe RallyBowls doesn't want to preach and tell people to buy a helmet, but I will. I took a concussion on my second snowboarding trip and I was too dizzy to even stand up. I had to walk down the hill and I spent the next few days with a raging headache. Buy a helmet if you've got anything valuable upstairs to protect.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

bakesale said:


> And what I'm saying is that they're not necessary, head trauma is one of the rarest snowboarding injuries. wrist breaks are the most common. If you wanna wear one then thats good for you, smart choice. If you don't wanna wear one, then thats your choice and someone should respect that choice and not give someone a hard time about it, maybe he has a financial reason as to why he wants to wait, maybe he's just not sure he actually needs it.


wow, very astute observations you have made.
I doubt there's anything financially significant about this decision, helmets start around 20 bucks whereas he's on a *spending spree (*correct me if I'm wrong)
and it doesn't matter how common head injuries are, noone wears a helmet due to the high number of head injuries they do it so they don't have to be one of the few unhappy number who do experience that (like me). 
I don't see how someone buys into the helmet philosophy a year in advance when they're going to be riding that whole year. 
And be more direct with your alternatives: the only reason anybody refuses to wear a helmet is so they can 'look cool'. there's nothing financial about it. people think: well, I don't have a helmet, that's my style, I don't wanna mess up my self-esteem by getting one and looking like all those other conformists.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

RallyBowls said:


> wow, very astute observations you have made.
> I doubt there's anything financially significant about this decision, helmets start around 20 bucks whereas he's on a *spending spree (*correct me if I'm wrong)
> and it doesn't matter how common head injuries are, noone wears a helmet due to the high number of head injuries they do it so they don't have to be one of the few unhappy number who do experience that (like me).
> I don't see how someone buys into the helmet philosophy a year in advance when they're going to be riding that whole year.
> And be more direct with your alternatives: the only reason anybody refuses to wear a helmet is so they can 'look cool'. there's nothing financial about it. people think: well, I don't have a helmet, that's my style, I don't wanna mess up my self-esteem by getting one and looking like all those other conformists.





Flick Montana said:


> It doesn't matter how common they are. That's like saying, "I've never been in a car accident so seatbelts aren't necessary." What matters is that when a head injury occurs, it isn't always something you heal from in a couple months. You could die from something like that.
> 
> Maybe RallyBowls doesn't want to preach and tell people to buy a helmet, but I will. I took a concussion on my second snowboarding trip and I was too dizzy to even stand up. I had to walk down the hill and I spent the next few days with a raging headache. Buy a helmet if you've got anything valuable upstairs to protect.


And that pretty much sums it up. BUY A FREAKING HELMET. Or, after the next time you "go big" in the park and your head takes the impact after wiping out, your mom will be the one wiping the drool from your lip, seeing as then you'll be officially retarded from that stupid head injury.


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr (Feb 3, 2009)

iKimshi said:


> You haven't bought your board/bindings yet?


Using the same board and bindings I bought last season



RallyBowls said:


> dude who says to themselves "I'm debating on waiting another year before I get a helmet?" I mean, are you planning to have your first concussion early this season, then when you're back to full health next season you decide "maybe I don't want another concussion?"
> I'm confused by the hesitation to buy a helmet.


After spending $600, I'm not exactly sure if I need a helmet right away. I don't exactly ride park or do tricks as much as just ride period. So I don't exactly fall a lot or run into shit. But if I do decide to take up some park this year, I would get one.



bakesale said:


> And what I'm saying is that they're not necessary, head trauma is one of the rarest snowboarding injuries. wrist breaks are the most common. If you wanna wear one then thats good for you, smart choice. If you don't wanna wear one, then thats your choice and someone should respect that choice and not give someone a hard time about it, maybe he has a financial reason as to why he wants to wait, *maybe he's just not sure he actually needs it.*


^ This plus I did just spend $600 so spending more money isn't on the top of my things to do list. The things I bought now, I thought were necessary because last season I didn't really have anything. I wore like 5 cotton shirts and a cotton hoodie inside some jacket. Not exactly smart so I wanted to dress properly this season.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Nmbr1Ballr said:


> Snowboarding is definitely not a cheap sport.


So true. Don't forget a couple grand in gas and lift tickets too.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

yea, sure head injuries are rare, and they're also bad. My buddy fell hard as was knocked-out concussed. Doesn't remember anything from the day and is really hesitant to try anything he used to do in the park. Does he wear a helmet now? No, he doesn't like how they feel.
I've been concussed several times from freak accidents, football, hockey, etc., and even though concussion accumulate, I only wear a helmet when i'm in the park. I grabbed a new one this year, because lately i've been finding lighter and lighter impacts are affecting my head more, and maybe I'll wear the helmet some more this year if it's comfy. Sure it can be argued that everyone SHOULD wear a helmet for safety (like seatbelts), but until you are in the position where you've had a head injury and can make your own decisions regarding helmets based on experience, don't force your opinions for or against helmets on other people


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr (Feb 3, 2009)

I just picked up a red mutiny II helmet since I do want to get into some park. It was actually rather light and did not fit bad at all.


----------

